# To my friends who imbibe...



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What's your drink of choice?

When I'm not looking to get deeeeep into my buzz, I will go through 3 or 4 bottles of Smirnoff Ice or Twisted. (I like the green apple.) They call it flavored beer, but I don't usually drink beer, so I call it a wine cooler. Or if I'm really looking to enjoy myself, its tequila all the way for me. I used to buy cheap tequila, but now I can really appreciate the contrast between that and the good stuff, so I buy the silver-label Cabo Wabo. (Which I realize is not a high-end tequila per se, but it is definitely good.)

I knocked off about a third of a bottle of CW this evening, and I'm feeling pretty good. No nausea, just happy and awesomeness.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hornsby Cider: Amber Draft (not that too sweet Crisp Apple crap). It's got more alcohol content in it than most beer: 6.0%, and it tastes a heck of a lot better too!

For when I am going the hards route, it's usually rum, Bacardi will do the trick.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know what I find interesting is how different alcohols affect the same person differently. I know people who will be friendly and chatty on one thing, kinda "fiesty" drinking something else, pervy freaks on yet another thing. Its always interesting to drink with the same people and see how what they're drinking affects them. I was doing shooters with this one tequila, Trago, that made me sick as a dog.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

just found my love for grey goose and OJ best screwdriver i have ever had sooooo smooth, but i also love me some 100 proof rumple mintz i call it hoody hoo 

Smirnoff Ice or Twisted gives me a tummy ach before i can even get a buz


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha ok so anyone who has been in chat since like Jan, knows I am a big fan of the malt beverage "Four Loko" I drink the Fruit Punch flavored one, omg, these things are 12% alv in a tall boy can, it is cheap and a good buzz, so I am ok with that.

Now when I go out or want "my" drink it is Crown and Coke all the way, usually a double. And if I wanna just have one drink and be done and pass out, then it is a Caribou Lou, but I love my whiskey, Jim, Jack, Johnny, all my fave men. hahha no tekillya for me, makes me mean


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahaha tequila make me do bad things , man my out and about drink is a nice sissy sex on the beach, i'm more of a rum and punch girl for just the average sipping 

Four Loko humm imma have to check that out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah they have all kinds of flavors as well, there is ....

Watermelon
Fruit Punch
Grape
Orange
Lemonade
Cran-Lemoande
Blue Raspberry

I only drink the watermelon and fruit punch, I am allergic to lemons, so those two are out and the blue one just tastes funny to me lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i like fruity so the fruit punch would prob be right up my ally


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, let me know what ya think,  I know they have made me gain some weight but I am not complaining I need it, I can fill out a pair of jeans now


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha well i sure don't need it but for a good drink i'm willing to test it out lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, my liquor of choice is Crown, but since I'm too cheap to spend the money on it, I go for either E&J or Paul Masson (Paul says F* it all!). If I'm in a beer mood, Budweiser in the bottle or a dark draft lager will do me just fine. If I want malt liquor... Steel Reserve (more commonly known as a 211). They come in a silver can which is like 6% alc vol, or my personal fave (which isn't available in TN for some reason) is the 211 in the black can.. it has like 8% alc vol!! But, I can do the "sissy" drinks too.. lol. I like Hypnotiq, Long Islands (haven't tried straight Tequila of any kind before). Vodka, esp Smirnoff, makes me wanna fight so I tend to stay away from that. But, I can appreciate a nice screwdriver. I love Black Russians and White Russians, I can also do Daiquiris (strawberry's my fave), New Amsterdam brand Gin and grapefruit juice, Remy Martin and Crunk Juice, Jager and Crown (mixed together) in a shot, Hennessy, Corvossier.... hmm.. maybe b/c my mama was a bartender most of my life is why I can handle different drinks and not have too many problems. She warned me early on that beer before liquor makes you sicker, and not to mix dark and white liquors, and to take 2 tylenol before I go to bed if I've been drinkin that way I don't wake up with a headache! I've followed her advice and been lucky enough to not ever have waken up with a hangover! So, I guess you could say I'm well rounded, lol. But, I'll pretty much drink anything if it's free!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, my liquor of choice is Crown, but since I'm too cheap to spend the money on it, I go for either E&J or Paul Masson (Paul says F* it all!). If I'm in a beer mood, Budweiser in the bottle or a dark draft lager will do me just fine. If I want malt liquor... Steel Reserve (more commonly known as a 211). They come in a silver can which is like 6% alc vol, or my personal fave (which isn't available in TN for some reason) is the 211 in the black can.. it has like 8% alc vol!! But, I can do the "sissy" drinks too.. lol. I like Hypnotiq, Long Islands (haven't tried straight Tequila of any kind before). Vodka, esp Smirnoff, makes me wanna fight so I tend to stay away from that. But, I can appreciate a nice screwdriver. I love Black Russians and White Russians, I can also do Daiquiris (strawberry's my fave), New Amsterdam brand Gin and grapefruit juice, Remy Martin and Crunk Juice, Jager and Crown (mixed together) in a shot, Hennessy, Corvossier.... hmm.. maybe b/c my mama was a bartender most of my life is why I can handle different drinks and not have too many problems. She warned me early on that beer before liquor makes you sicker, and not to mix dark and white liquors, and to take 2 tylenol before I go to bed if I've been drinkin that way I don't wake up with a headache! I've followed her advice and been lucky enough to not ever have waken up with a hangover! So, I guess you could say I'm well rounded, lol. But, I'll pretty much drink anything if it's free!


:clap: haha excatly


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha my beer of choice is Bud light, but I will drink Miller Lite, SHiner Blonde, Red Stripe, Coors Light and on occassion Lone Star. But not a big beer fan unless that is all that is that is there, lol.


THis is a great thread  THanks Baha


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

fresh made carolina style iced tea.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Crown and Coke and/or Killians or any dark beer.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Anything frozen with a straw, umbrella and cherry on top 
Captain morgan, straight - yummy... Not a huge drinker tho. I'm a hermit but for some reason when I drink (almost never) I make lots of friends :S


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"Crunk Juice." I may have to try that just because the name is amusing me.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, when I drink, I do shots. I prefer vodka. My favorite shot is Apple Pucker *uckers. apple pucker and vodka. Yummm....I'm little so that makes drinking difficult since I don't do it often- hence the shots. was on a cranberry and vodka kick for a while. I'm over it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I actually alternate between seasons. In winter I drink Johnnie Walker Black Label on the rocks. In summer I alternate between a variety of beers. MGD is a favourite of mine but I've also been known to do Toohey's Extra Dry (we call them TEDs) and some others. Last summer I started getting into premixed C C and Drys just for a change.

Most weeks I only drink one night a week (Saturday night) as it conflicts with the stuff I do during the week.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> Most weeks I only drink one night a week (Saturday night) as it conflicts with the stuff I do during the week.


my drinkin,and other stuff used to conflict,so I quit doin other stuff.
I didn't even get A moment to enjoy that slippery slope.I went down first dance.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i like whatever my roomate made me last night, no clue what is was she just said here drink this and OMG i loved it


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Most of the time beer, I like many different types of beer and will get a different beer for different occasions. But for special occasions and I have the money single malt scotch, neat.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> my drinkin,and other stuff used to conflict,so I quit doin other stuff.
> I didn't even get A moment to enjoy that slippery slope.I went down first dance.


Whatever doesn't kill you right? Glad you're still around to tell the story.


----------

